# FREE REG. TREEING WALKER COONHOUND PUPS



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

I HAVE SOME 4 MONTH REGISTERED PUPS FREE TO GOOD HOMES P.M. ME OR CALL 701-307-0128


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

could you send some pictures of those pups to me- [email protected]


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

can u send me a picture [email protected] I may interesting ur **** pups thanks Billy


----------



## mkteagle (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh I'm pretty sure, if not certain that all of these pups have been spoken for. Look at the date and time stamp, this is from the tail end of november 2006.


----------

